# new beekeeper in NW Pa



## machinemaker (Oct 8, 2012)

just an introduction. I started this past spring. I bought two established hives from a retiring commercial beekeeper. I split one of the hives, and missed getting a swarm before it went into a hollow tree later this summer. I have made arrangement to do a trap out of the swarm I missed this summer next year and I have two cut outs and another trap out to do next spring. starting with two large established hives and doing my first hive inspection by myself was a real experience. this first year with bees has been great.
kent


----------



## heus (Apr 16, 2012)

I bought a hive from a retiring commercial beekeeper in NW Pa this spring also. Probably the same guy (James Powell?)


----------



## machinemaker (Oct 8, 2012)

yes, seems like very healthy hives.
kent


----------



## heus (Apr 16, 2012)

I made 3 splits off my hive this past summer. The original queen produced four nice queens that all returned from their mating flights. I unfortunately rolled and killed her.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Kent!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome Kent and I hope you do well with your bees.


----------

